# What is this white fuzz in my marine tank???



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew what this white fuzz is? I set up my tank yesterday and added some fully cured live rock and this has started to grow? Just wondered if I should be concerned about it? Thankyou in advance xx


----------



## alina11 (Jun 25, 2014)

I think this is fungus in your tank and you can use various fungicides to get rid of it.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I would seek advice from someone with more specialist knowledge of marine fish. It could be fungus, I suppose, but it could be a bacterial bloom of some sort. Whatever it is, you don't want to go throwing meds into your marine tank until you are sure you know what it is, because marine tanks with live rock are more sensitive than a simple freshwater aquarium.

Try asking the staff at the store where you got your rock from.

Did you cycle the tank first or is this an un-cycled tank (not recommended by the way).


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi thanks for your replies. I asked the store I bought it from and they said it would be caused by some die off on the live rock. I scrubbed it off in a bucket of tank water and seems to have gone. Tank is currently cycling so no fish in at the moment x


----------

